# Does this tool exist ?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Before you hurt yourself try buying the correct fittings. Bell reducers and sawges are made to do this size change over for you.

http://jbsmith.com/line_pipe_swages.htm

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...e&sigb=12olqn8gd&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001


----------



## dcuser (Feb 5, 2014)

I was connecting this:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71bjL-VE6wL._SX522_.jpg

to this:

http://www.x2industries.com/product_thumb.php?img=images/fit_reduce-all-24.jpg&w=275&h=206

I have no idea what you're trying to show me ...


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

With the brass fittings available that have no meat on the hex use a T-handle socket on the bushing with the coupling in the vise. 

Using standard wrenches more eccentric prying is being accomplished than actual torque being applied. With the T-handle socket the vise won't need to be so tight it eggs the bushing. 

If the vise still doesn't work, cut a socket off and weld it to a 3/8" thick x 2" wide steel strap 3-4 inches long with a hole in the plate for the coupling to protrude through and clamp the strap in the vise.


----------



## dcuser (Feb 5, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> With the brass fittings available that have no meat on the hex use a T-handle socket on the bushing with the coupling in the vise.
> 
> Using standard wrenches more eccentric prying is being accomplished than actual torque being applied. With the T-handle socket the vise won't need to be so tight it eggs the bushing.
> 
> If the vise still doesn't work, cut a socket off and weld it to a 3/8" thick x 2" wide steel strap 3-4 inches long with a hole in the plate for the coupling to protrude through and clamp the strap in the vise.


Ok, I understand - thank you. Yes, eccentric prying was indeed a problem and I see how the T-handle socket would fix that and allow me to use the vise with less tightening so it doesn't "egg" the bushing.

What I'd really like is to use a T-handle socket wrench and place the coupling into a normal, round socket, and then place that socket onto a 1/2" or 3/8" square socket drive mounted on my tabletop. That way I could put any socket onto it, since it's not the socket that is locked onto the table, it's the square socket driver itself.

I cannot find such a thing, though.

Edit:

Found it - look at this link:

http://www.ms-d.com/tooling.html

and click the "drive plates" button. The picture shows a 1" drive plate, but they say they can do any size....


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks like it would work but you may need a deep well socket for the quick coupler fitting.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

When I do this I just put one of the combination wrenches in the vise sticking out to the side.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Connecting brass fittings together does not require brute force. Snug them up with 2 wrenches. 

Screw the first fitting into place then add the second fitting.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

http://m.craftsman.com/craftsman-5-pc-flare-nut-wrench-set-metric/p-00942013000P

Flare nut wrenches give you a little extra bite. I hate using regular open end wrenches on brass fittings, they never fit right.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

To make life simpler: Most big box apron stores sell the 14" male quick connector as you pictured with either a 1/4" MNPT connector on the other end _*or*_ the 1/4" male quick connector with a 3/8 MNPT on the other end. Using the 3/8" MNPT will eliminate the 1/4" FNPT x 3/8' MNPT bushing you are using.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Mort said:


> http://m.craftsman.com/craftsman-5-pc-flare-nut-wrench-set-metric/p-00942013000P
> 
> Flare nut wrenches give you a little extra bite. I hate using regular open end wrenches on brass fittings, they never fit right.


That is what I always use. If you get the wrenches situated so you can squeeze the two of them together in one hand there is no displacement at the business ends.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Why not put one appropriate size wrench vertically in you vise.Lay one fitting in it and wrench the other?


----------



## philmy (Jun 26, 2012)

http://www.mcmaster.com/#6534K47
Try this. 1/4" plug with 3/8" male npt.


----------



## philmy (Jun 26, 2012)

That link seems to take you to McMaster, enter the part # at the end of link to find it.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

if you want a vertically mounted small socket, use a 1/4 hex to 1/4 square driver adapter. put the hex in the vise and your socket on the sq. these adapters are typically used with a drill or impact driver to run bolts/nuts with your sockets.


----------

